# what dwarf cichilds



## pauld (2 Aug 2010)

ideas please i fancy keeping dwarf cichilids in a 330l planted tank high light presurized co2 flow rate about 13 x ph everything i look at either doesnt like the flow or doesnt like the light any ideas or is this not pratical at all ? i dont want nothing over 2 inches in the tank if not cichilids what fish would be happy in the above .


----------



## Gill (2 Aug 2010)

how about Checkerboard Cichlid (Dicrossus filamentosa)


----------



## pauld (2 Aug 2010)

thankyou thats the 1st one that sounds suitable anymore ideas


----------



## Gill (2 Aug 2010)

will have a think for you. 
checkerboards saw them for sale a few years ago, and now wish i had bought them.


----------



## vauxhallmark (3 Aug 2010)

In a nice big tank like that, planted up, I would say that all dwarf cichlids will be able to find refuge from the lights and circulation due to the hardscape and plants. I wouldn't let the fact that the tank is bright and high turnover affect your choice of fish. 

I've got A nijssenii in a 60l litre tank with two externals rated at 600lph on it, and two flourescent tubes. The cichlids have been fine for two years. They haven't bred, but I think that's because I didn't really feed them enough live and frozen food in their first year - and I think they're past it now.

Of course, I could be wrong, maybe the light or high flow did put them off, but they seem very contented, look healthy, have had a long life, and appear to exhibit natural behaviour (he chases her all the time, she takes it out on Ottocincluses!).

In a tank of your size it would be even easier for them to find refuge from flow and light when they want to - and you'd have more opportunity to hide a cave (flowerpot etc.) behind hardscape or planting, if you get cave-dwellers.

Just my thoughts, let us know what you go for. I've wanted for years to keep a large tank with dwarf cichlids (exactly what your doing!), so I can't wait for the journal to begin!

Mark


----------



## dw1305 (3 Aug 2010)

Hi all,
I think most _Apistogramma_ species would be all right with the flow, as suggested in a large tank there will always be places where the flow is less strong. Again as long as there are darker areas down towards the bottom and lots of cover the light won't bother them. _Apistogramma trifasciata or A. borellii_ are good ones if you can find them, they don't need too low a pH and they stay small. I'd also put in a good word for _Apistogramma_ "Steel-blue" in a larger tank, they are easy to keep, but quite aggressive. If you prefer a red fish, either _A. agassizii or A. cacatuoides_ are easy to obtain and keep. _A. cacatuoides _is a bit bigger than 2", but if you don't mind slightly bigger either _A. hongsloi or A. macmasteri _ are also possibilities. 

If you can keep the water soft and the pH below 7, all of _A. baenschii, nijsenii or panduro_ are stunning fish.

I like Checkerboards (_Dicrossus_ spp.) as well, but they are much more difficult to keep, they really need very clean, soft, acid water and lots of live food and I would keep away from them unless you fancy a challenge. Another possibility would be a Dwarf Pike Cichlid, _Crenicichla compressiceps_, again more of a challenge as they are very territorial and aggressive. They really benefit from a strong flow, as they are rheophilic in the wild.

cheers Darrel


----------



## pauld (3 Aug 2010)

thank you guys loads to look at now but keep the ideas comeing , i will compile a stocking list and throw it open to discussion more advice and knowledge i can take on board the better .


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Aug 2010)

I agree with Darrel's opinion of Dicrossus - definitely not a good general fish but better for someone who's ahd a bit of experience with a range of dwarfs IMHO.

Don't forget West African cichlids - they are often hardier and just as colourful (if not more so) than South Americans.  Some will get a bit over 2" but as you'll only have a couple of pairs they won't dominate a tank that size.  Have a look at some of the Pelvicachromis taeniatus variants you can get or P.suboccellatus 'Matadi' - great fish and you could keep 3 pairs in a tank that size!  I bred the 'Matadi' for years and they are smaller than standard kribs, don't bother tetras and other dither fish too much and the female's colours are stunning!  They are often available in decent aquatic stores or you may have to order them - well worth the money.


----------



## pauld (4 Aug 2010)

agree with you there ed ive got a pair of PELVICACHROMIS TAENIATUS  NIGERIAN RED in my 220l low tech tank they are great fish was considering moveing them over to the high tech when fuly planted and cycled  but they have lived in the low tech low flow for over a year and not sure if the change of enviroment would be good for them they seem content and happy .


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Aug 2010)

pauld said:
			
		

> agree with you there ed ive got a pair of PELVICACHROMIS TAENIATUS  NIGERIAN RED in my 220l low tech tank they are great fish was considering moveing them over to the high tech when fuly planted and cycled  but they have lived in the low tech low flow for over a year and not sure if the change of enviroment would be good for them they seem content and happy .



They will adapt fine, but a nice group of Matadi would look even better IMHO!  And having multiple pairs you'd see a lot more colour as they'd be displaying and bickering with each other more!

Have a look here,
http://www.amtra.de/images/pelviaffsubo ... 02_425.jpg


----------



## pauld (4 Aug 2010)

amazeing colours ed i really like them would you or anyone reading this know any breeders ?


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Aug 2010)

I'm not breeding them any more unfortunately.  I passed some on to a breeder called Steve1200 who bred and sold them for a while.  I got my original stock from Trimar in Cornwall.  They send fish through the post extremely well packed in a large polystyrene box and I've ordered from them loads of times.  Only ever lost any fish once when it seems like the box was not handled very well - nothing they could have done.  They have them in stock now, http://www.tropicalfish.org.uk/stocklist.htm


----------



## abbieandphil (6 Aug 2010)

Not sure if anyone else has suggested it, but Kribensis are lovely to keep.
 They are also easy to breed apparently! Ive got four, two males and two females in a 125 litre.
They only get aggressive when breeding so if you want to keep them with other fish, just get females! Or just males!
The males get longer than females but the females are rounder, both develop gorgeous colours!


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Aug 2010)

The idea of just keeping one sex can reduce aggression as they don't breed but it certainly doesn't eleminate.  The fish don't know they are in a sealed glass box where they will never meet the opposite sex and will try and stake out a territory just in case a nice boy/girl fish happens along!

Kribs are another species of Pelvicachromis and are a great choice but bigger than the 2" suggested and not as colourful as the subocellatus.


----------

